

 How To Double Your Likes and Shares Simply by Changing the Time You Post - wrzl
http://blog.limk.com/2014/06/11/double-likes-shares-simply-changing-time-post/

======
shahocean
It varies from day to day and also geo location. I have experimented for one
my clients and got better results by RND for a month or so. But, once you find
the trick, the game is on.

